# is it compatible?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the monitor audio asb2 soundbar and bk monolith subwoofer

my question is i am after buying the emotiva erc-3 cd player but would it work with the sounbar if so would it be a great match? nd what would be the best way to connect it? thanks


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

You have a choice to connect either digitally or analog.


----------

